# Help with prop selection for 98 18’ polar



## Tb1395 (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a 1998 Polar Saltwater series 18’ skiff with a 60hp 2 stroke Yamaha. I’ve been reading about different propeller variations and I think a 4 blade would be more beneficial to what I do…mostly very shallow flats fishing/poling. I don’t quite know where to start from a numbers perspective, so was wondering if anyone had some any recommendations.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

What prop is on there now? Pitch and diameter is where you start. Assuming it is a 3 blade on there now and you like the performance, the average answer will be to drop 2 degrees of pitch and stay close to the same diameter when going from a 3 to 4 blade. I run several different props on my flats boat, depending on the situation. You will lose a bit of top end with a 4 blade (usually), but your hole shot and mid range cruising will improve. Slightly more fuel consumption due to more drag with a 4 blade. 

Also, you will need to take into account the rake and cup design on the prop blades. There are different configurations that create lift, so keep that in mind. You do not want a lot of bow lift on your polar, or it will porpoise.

Lots of info on the web out there regarding props..... so happy reading. There are also prop experts (I have dealt with Powertech on several occasions- their advice has been spot on) and they will need to know the complete specs on the boat, as well as engine rpms at WOT, so get your data together.


----------



## Tb1395 (Sep 6, 2021)

That’s super helpful thanks!


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

Tb1395 said:


> That’s super helpful thanks!


I had the same boat and engine for ten years I ran a 17inch 3 blade prop and it would run at wot 30 mph


----------

